# Which Revenge of the Sith Character are You?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Take this quiz and find out and post your results. I'm sure I know who James Long is! 

http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=34136


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Which Revenge of the Sith Character are you?
You scored as a General Grievous
General Grievous 
86%

I am having some respiratory issues right now.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I bet. I scored higher than that, and it wasn't even Grievous.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

What's a Sith?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Something the Grim Reaper carries...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

No that's a sickle :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Why is he out for revenge?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> No that's a sickle :lol:


I think you mean a *scythe*.

Everyone go turn on Monty Python's _The Meaning of Life_ and go to the end where the Grim Reaper shows up at the dinner table.

"I am death!"


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm an R2-D2... which while it might sound bad... he survived all 6 movies! R2-D2 is a survivor!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

He's not even human.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> He's not even human.


Grievous is???


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Partly.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Which Revenge of the Sith Character are you? 
You scored as a Yoda 

Yoda 
61% 
Mace Windu 
58% 
Obi Wan Kenobi 
58% 
Anakin Skywalker 
56% 
General Grievous 
56% 

Chris


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

"You see through lenses." Well ... everyone does, unless they are blind.

"You've got a third leg." Well ... only the luck among us do.

"You'd consider living in New Orleans." Why? Is that the best place to find music similar to Tatooine cantina music?

"You're a *bad* mother f***er." Is there any other kind?

--

As to me ... I needed a tiebreaker!

1. You are an excellent teacher 
2. You'd hate to fall in a volcano...again 
3. It's Best to Work in Numbers

I scored as Yoda! Holy green carp!

(Next was a tie for Darth Vader an Clone Trooper. How are they even equivalent?)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... my tie breaker was big head vs never worked a day... I assume that's what landed me as R2 rather than C3PO.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> He's not even human.


We don't really know that... We know Anakin built C3PO... but we've never seen the innards of R2... so for all we know he is a cyborg!


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Obi Wan Kenobi


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I'm all over the place, or maybe just not like any particular one. Darth Vader 56% (probably because I'm tall and don't want to fall into a volcano), then several within 3 points of 50%.

Chewbacca 53% 
C-3PO 50% 
Clone Trooper 50% 
Mace Windu 47% 
Yoda 47%


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

I am VADER!!!!


Cool. I'm the central character in SW.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

There is only *ONE * Vader, and I am he.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

You scored as a Clone Trooper 

Clone Trooper 
69% 
Darth Vader 
67% 
Obi Wan Kenobi 
64% 
General Grievous 
61% 
Yoda 
61% 
R2-D2 
58% 
Mace Windu 
53% 
C-3PO 
47% 
Anakin Skywalker 
44% 
Emperor Palpatine 
42% 
Chewbacca 
39% 
Padme Amidala 
39% 

My fav in star wars of course, clones and stormtroopers. the underdogs everyone forgets


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Which Revenge of the Sith Character are you?

You scored as a Yoda

Yoda 72%
Darth Vader 69%
Clone Trooper 64%
R2-D2 58%
Mace Windu 56%
Obi Wan Kenobi 53%
General Grievous 53%
Chewbacca 44%
Anakin Skywalker 42%
Padme Amidala 36%
C-3PO 28%
Emperor Palpatine 22%

Woo! I'm, Yoda? :lol: Okay.....


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Everyone go turn on Monty Python's _The Meaning of Life_ and go to the end where the Grim Reaper shows up at the dinner table.


Didn't they all die from the canned salmon?

I love Monty Python. :hurah:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

"The salmon mousse!" is what I believe the Reaper says.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

You scored as a General Grievous 

General Grievous - 75% 
Anakin Skywalker - 72% 
Yoda - 67% 
Chewbacca - 64% 
Mace Windu - 56% 
R2-D2 - 56% 
Darth Vader - 53% 
Obi Wan Kenobi - 50% 
Clone Trooper - 50% 
Emperor Palpatine - 47% 
Padme Amidala - 31% 
C-3PO - 31%


----------



## cstelter (Sep 20, 2007)

Odd... To speed up the process I said 'Agree' on all of them and said 'Crush Them' for my tie breaker...

Which Revenge of the Sith Character are you? 
You scored as a General Grievous 

Darth Vader 100% 
General Grievous 100% 
Clone Trooper 100% 
Obi Wan Kenobi 100% 
Anakin Skywalker 100% 
Yoda 100% 
Chewbacca 100% 
Emperor Palpatine 100% 
R2-D2 100% 
Padme Amidala 100% 
C-3PO 100% 
Mace Windu 100%


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Anakin Skywalker here.


----------

